# Brand New White Wall U.S. Royal Chain Treads!!!



## 37fleetwood (Dec 9, 2013)

OK, I'm partial to John's reproductions but I have to say these are definitely worth the money! I got a set at the last Cyclone Coaster ride and they're beautiful to say the least.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/U-S-Royal-C...789?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e843d490d


----------



## pedal4416 (Dec 9, 2013)

By reproduction I think you meant to say "Modern"

And, those tires look great!! Let us know how they hold up when you get some miles on them.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 9, 2013)

photos of mine...


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 9, 2013)

They look great! Gotta leave them out in the sun for a bit though.


----------



## dougfisk (Dec 9, 2013)

*tires?*

Wow, :eek:  it's about time.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 9, 2013)

ok, that was fast! who got them?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 9, 2013)

dougfisk said:


> Wow, :eek:  it's about time.




John has more, I think this listing was just a test.


----------



## jpromo (Dec 9, 2013)

Wish I had a bike nice enough to justify these beauties!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 9, 2013)

some of you are definitely going to have to step up the pace! these were listed at 6:51 and are already sold!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/U-S-Royal-C...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 9, 2013)

ok, this set is still up as of this post!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/U-S-Royal-C...743?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e84446917


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 9, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> ok, this set is still up as of this post!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/U-S-Royal-C...743?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e84446917




Not any more.... Rats


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 9, 2013)

I've been watching this since shortly after you posted, Scott. A new set appears almost immediately after the previous set is sold, this has happened 4 or 5 times in the last hour and a half.
 They are selling, literally, like hotcakes. I jumped onboard.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 9, 2013)

Anybody know if these modern tires are on the thinner side of an original copy?
At least with Coker repros, that is one way you could tell they were as vintage balloon tires have got that girth.

That tire was the one to reproduce and I'd say 80.00 is quite fair.

Chris


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 9, 2013)

Talewinds said:


> I've been watching this since shortly after you posted, Scott. A new set appears almost immediately after the previous set is sold, this has happened 4 or 5 times in the last hour and a half.
> They are selling, literally, like hotcakes. I jumped onboard.




there are two issues I see coming.
one, John is going to figure out how easily they sell at $80 and may up the price a bit. while they will still be a good deal they will cost more.
two, he only made so many and who knows if he'll make more. he may intend to but things happen.

I'll just drop these here...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 9, 2013)

to satisfy any curiosities, I have taken a few photos alongside a Duro tire. judge the size for yourselves. what is difficult to measure is sidewall thickness. because of the fluting on the sides of these they certainly feel much thicker.

height comparison:





width comparison:





and Sidewall height:


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks, for posting those comparison photo's Scott.
 I've held them up to an original ribbed sidewall U.S. Royal Chain Tread, and they are exact in size and detail.
The only thing that I noticed, was that the text on the sidewall says United States Tire Company, instead of United States Rubber Company.
I'm sure the reasoning for that, was to avoid any copyright infringements that may or may not exist.
These tires look and feel fantastic, and are what this hobby has needed for some time now. The only thing left to do now, is to ride them, and see how good they are under real world conditions.

A huge thanks to John, for taking on this monumental task.


----------



## jkent (Dec 10, 2013)

Will he not just sell any of these through The Cabe? Every time I click on the link they are already sold, I'm on board for 2 set of WW and if he makes them one set of BW and that is just to get me started 
JKent


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm down for at least 1 set of whitewalls & 2 blackwalls(if they were to become available)


----------



## jpromo (Dec 10, 2013)

I'd prefer blackwalls but I nabbed a set anyway! Figured I may not have the chance for too long..


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 10, 2013)

They look good so we bought a set too...anyone know if these were made in the US?

Darcie


----------



## Oldnut (Dec 10, 2013)

*Chain tires*

Nabbed a set there going on my next project 37 dayton single flex hmmmm


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 10, 2013)

*Wow*

yeah those are way nice and a brilliant item to repop as tires wear out....
Plus with out the Made In USA  on there, down the road they won't be mistaken for the real deal.
I bet they go up in value too as the lot gets sold and time marches on.
John's attention to detail is always on mark, I heard he sent em back 3 times to 'get it right'.
80.00 is a bargain


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 10, 2013)

bobcycles said:


> yeah those are way nice and a brilliant item to repop as tires wear out....
> Plus with out the Made In USA  on there, down the road they won't be mistaken for the real deal.
> I bet they go up in value too as the lot gets sold and time marches on.
> John's attention to detail is always on mark, I heard he sent em back 3 times to 'get it right'.
> 80.00 is a bargain




this is the third try. I got a set of the first generation ones. they were black wall and too small, the next ones were the right size but the fluting on the sidewall was not well enough defined the third ones were perfect and so an order was placed.

here are the pair of blackwalls... wonder if they'll be collectible some day?


----------



## slick (Dec 10, 2013)

Well, what can i say other then John is the most valuable asset to our hobby. These tires look incredible just like everything else he reproduces. No surprise there. Now that i counted the bikes i want these tires on......i'm going to need 8 pairs!  I think the price is extremely fair. I gave $250 for an NOS pair of these, mounted them, and the front tire blew out on it's own just sitting there in the sun right before the Shelby Invasion back in July. They were soft and supple with no issues and split at the seam. So i will gladly pay his asking price for them, even if the price changes. Repop cruiser tires from Electra and Felt go for $35-40 each and aren't even half as kool as these.  

I do agree with another post. John needs his own store here on the Cabe with his whole line of parts. Order them right through here. Without him our hobby would lack A LOT of rare, valuable, and impossible to find pieces of our bicycle puzzles. 

Thanks you John for making all of our bicycle dreams come true.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 10, 2013)

slick said:


> Well, what can i say other then John is the most valuable asset to our hobby. These tires look incredible just like everything else he reproduces. No surprise there. Now that i counted the bikes i want these tires on......i'm going to need 8 pairs!  I think the price is extremely fair. I gave $250 for an NOS pair of these, mounted them, and the front tire blew out on it's own just sitting there in the sun right before the Shelby Invasion back in July. They were soft and supple with no issues and split at the seam. So i will gladly pay his asking price for them, even if the price changes. Repop cruiser tires from Electra and Felt go for $35-40 each and aren't even half as kool as these.
> 
> I do agree with another post. John needs his own store here on the Cabe with his whole line of parts. Order them right through here. Without him our hobby would lack A LOT of rare, valuable, and impossible to find pieces of our bicycle puzzles.
> 
> Thanks you John for making all of our bicycle dreams come true.




um... these aren't Shelby tires, sorry
(put them on a Shelby really! no wonder they popped!)


----------



## John (Dec 11, 2013)

If anyone is interested in tires just email me at pmi2rfq@aol.com
Thanks, John


----------



## menzorro (Dec 11, 2013)

*Chain tread white walls*

I ordered a set yesterday evening off Ebay and can't wait to get them. 
Couldn't you put an ad in the Cabe for sale section ? It would save you those Ebay fees.


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Dec 11, 2013)

They're baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack !!!!


----------



## menzorro (Dec 16, 2013)

*great tires*

Got my chain tread tires and they are absolutely beautiful. Thanks for the great deal, John.


----------



## Oldnut (Dec 18, 2013)

*Tires*

Got mine today there beautiful I'll get more if there's any left


----------

